# Tattle Flag help



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I recently ordered 6 new offshore boards with the tattle flag set ups. 

I've used them a few times while brown trout fishing in lake MI with husky jerks and spoons....no problems.

But when I troll with something that dives deeper, like a hot n tot, the flag is pulled down and stays down due to the pull on the deep diving bait. I'm not too happy about this and can't imagine how the flag system will work if I"m pulling a 3oz bottom bouncer. 

Are there any tricks or tips to using the tattle flag systems with large bottom bouncers or deep diving baits? I played around a little bit with tightening the screw on the back, which will prevent the flag from going down, but then it defeats the purpose of the flag/strike indicators.

Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Move the spring down into the lower holes. You can also take the end of the spring that goes around the flag and move it out of the hole and put it around the stem. If not try rubber bands to add tension.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

thill said:


> I recently ordered 6 new offshore boards with the tattle flag set ups.
> 
> I've used them a few times while brown trout fishing in lake MI with husky jerks and spoons....no problems.
> 
> ...



You probably don't want to hear this as you've already spent the extra money, but most of the guys that are running in-lines for salmon/trout take the flags right off. Mine lasted about three trips before they were removed.

I found the flags will make the board "roll" a little bit in rougher water, and even had one completely flip over in a three foot chop. The other reason I got rid of them is that I run cores and coppers off the boards often and the "pull" from the weight negates the reason for the flags, just as you've noticed.

I simply align the boards in a straight "V" pattern now. If a board seems to ride back even a couple of feet compared to another board, it will be obvious that there is a fish on it. Every once in a while I'll run a single board on a side, but even a small laker will change the way the board tracks enough to see the difference once you get used to it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jatc said:


> You probably don't want to hear this as you've already spent the extra money, but most of the guys that are running in-lines for salmon/trout take the flags right off. Mine lasted about three trips before they were removed.
> 
> I found the flags will make the board "roll" a little bit in rougher water, and even had one completely flip over in a three foot chop. The other reason I got rid of them is that I run cores and coppers off the boards often and the "pull" from the weight negates the reason for the flags, just as you've noticed.
> 
> I simply align the boards in a straight "V" pattern now. If a board seems to ride back even a couple of feet compared to another board, it will be obvious that there is a fish on it. Every once in a while I'll run a single board on a side, but even a small laker will change the way the board tracks enough to see the difference once you get used to it.


 
I have 8 church's in line walleye boards I use for core and copper. I just wanted some boards specifically for browns and walleye. I thought the tattle flags were made for pulling bottom bouncers and deep divers... 

I'll try adjusting the spring placement and adding rubber bands and see how that does.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Same here. .I use the offshore boards with tattle flags for cohos on Superior and walleye everywhere else, then pull Church boards with cores and copper.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

there are 3 different holes to put the spring in.just change holes and they will work.i run 2 ounce snap weights without pulling flag down.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Were the flag kits in original Off Shore packaging? Some of the other flag kits have lighter springs than the Off Shore ones. You should be able to pull Hot N Tots with them, guys pull 800 series Reef Runners with them all the time. Like it has been said, make sure the spring is in the bottom hole and you can wrap the other end around the base of the flag instead on in the hole. The flag does not have to be straight up to work, as long as there is some movement, you will still be able to see the difference. They will pull 300' of copper just as well as any other regular sized board also.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Go to the hardware store and buy stiffer springs if those dont have enough tension. That's what I did for pulling mini discs on Erie.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Nick D. said:


> Were the flag kits in original Off Shore packaging? Some of the other flag kits have lighter springs than the Off Shore ones. You should be able to pull Hot N Tots with them, guys pull 800 series Reef Runners with them all the time. Like it has been said, make sure the spring is in the bottom hole and you can wrap the other end around the base of the flag instead on in the hole. The flag does not have to be straight up to work, as long as there is some movement, you will still be able to see the difference. They will pull 300' of copper just as well as any other regular sized board also.


 
Yes, they are original Off Shore. 

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'm releaved to hear there are adjustments I can make to fix the problem.

Thanks all!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

tubejig said:


> Go to the hardware store and buy stiffer springs if those don't have enough tension. That's what I did for pulling mini discs on Erie.


Go to the hardware store and buy stiffer springs.
I went out with Priority one last year and he used rubber bands without the springs. Maybe he can chime in with pictures of his set up. I liked the rubber bands system he uses. Only thing is he fishes harness so might need a stiffer rubber band to fish lures.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

P1 got that idea from someone around here and tested them out  you can knot/loop the rubber band around the flag if you'd rather than hook on the wire. You can set these from supper loose to tight enough to pull 3 oz bouncers.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

ebijack said:


> P1 got that idea from someone around here and tested them out  you can knot/loop the rubber band around the flag if you'd rather than hook on the wire. You can set these from supper loose to tight enough to pull 3 oz bouncers.


 
Perfect!! Thanks!!! 

All my springs are already attached to the lowest hole, which is supposed to give the most tension. This rubber band tip might just do the job! 

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

thill said:


> I recently ordered 6 new offshore boards with the tattle flag set ups.
> 
> I've used them a few times while brown trout fishing in lake MI with husky jerks and spoons....no problems.
> 
> ...


Hello Thill,

I really like the Offshore boards also, but like you, was having problems with the springs when pulling harder pulling lures like DH-12's and the big Reef Runners. One year while pulling these baits with additional large keel weights the flags were pretty much worthless. I tried adding rubber bands to add some additional pull and got by but wasn't happy.

One of the former moderators on the Walleye Central site created a different style of spring for the off shore boards. It is adjustable and uses compression type of springs vs the tension used by Offshore. I have this set up on all six of my Offshore boards and really like them. 

I sent the creator of the spring system an email after seeing your post to make sure he was still making them before I told you about them. He responded today and said he still was on a limited basis. If you think you may be interested I can send you his contact info.

Here is what they look like:



Good luck with your boards, they really are a wonderful fishing tool for sure.

Paul C.
Mattawan, MI


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

ebijack said:


> P1 got that idea from someone around here and tested them out  you can knot/loop the rubber band around the flag if you'd rather than hook on the wire. You can set these from supper loose to tight enough to pull 3 oz bouncers.


Tom can show you more *tricks* about fishing walleye, than a monkey can show you on 12' of grapevine. Ebijack gets the credit for this trick.


----------

